# dirty and normal blue bar ?



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

Color identification please !
the left one is dirty and the right normal blue bar ,am i right ?

http://image142-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130731/20/562972932013073120584005.jpg

http://image142-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130731/20/5629729320130731205946095.jpg

http://image142-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130731/21/5629729320130731210113090.jpg

http://image142-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130731/21/5629729320130731210147053.jpg


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

are the pair in the below simply icy ?

http://image142-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130731/21/5629729320130731211724045.jpg

http://image142-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130731/21/5629729320130731211810076.jpg


----------

